# Do you have a room full of fish tanks?



## Jessabell

*If you have a room that is full of betta, post pictures! *​ 
*My bedroom has two fish tanks in it now. But it got me thinking about what you guys might have C: Postem! lol. *​ 
:thankyou:​


----------



## bettafreak33

Not yet.Key word,yet


----------



## Jessabell

lmfao xD


----------



## Pitluvs

Not here! I have two Betta tanks and a 5g tropical in my living room, a 29g in my kitchen and a 10g in my bedroom  I like to keep the fish out in the open


----------



## Jessabell

Lol. Ren was in my living room but I moved him into my room. My koi are in their 36 gal in the living room lol.


----------



## Jessabell

*adfasf*

Bump. lol.


----------



## MaggieLynn

I have 4 tanks in my room, two 5gal a 10 gal and a 1.5 gal that will be a 3gal, ill try to get a pic up


----------



## MaggieLynn

Ok so In the pic of all 3 the top tank is Fred you can see he is the little dark blob on the bottom sleeping he is in a 5 gal under him are my Girls in a 10 gal and then on the little table is Hercules in a temporary 1.5 gal and then the single tank is Norbert who is across the room on my dresser, I still need to find a spot for my new 3 gal.


----------



## copperarabian

lol 5 tanks in my room, a divided 10g, a 15g, a 2.5g and a 48g, and a 10g I am keeping in my closet for when I spawn my pair(That way when I have to leave the light on 24/7 it won't bother me lol)


----------



## Tikibirds

My entire apartment is only 1 room...282 square feet, zo its small, kinda like a larger sized dorm room...

I have 1 10 gallon tank
3 kritter keepers
1 5 gallonn hex tank
1 2 gallon sterlite storage container 

AND...

I am also using the refridgerator crisper as well. Its a brand new fridge andn I never use the crispers so i took them out and used them for 2 fish. They are about 4 gallons?

The Crispers

Sushi on the left, Icicle on the right








Lucky on the left, Sesshomarhu on the right and grumpy in the 10 gallon. Sesshy and Grumpy have more decorations now. Sessy has an asian pagoda to go with his name and grumpy has live plants and more of those squashy anomone plants. he loves those.


----------



## Jessabell

I love everybody's pictures! And Tikibirds, I love the pokemon in the backround C:


----------



## namelessfish

i have 7 tanks in my room..


----------



## Oldfishlady

Here is a pic of some of mine...I can't get all of them in one shot....lol.....you can see more of my tanks in my Album....


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I would post... but my room is a mess... XDD When i clean it, then ill post.


----------



## Jessabell

Lol, okay, Giz. And oldfishlady, wow! That's a LOT of tanks lol. Namelessfish, post some pictures! lol.


----------



## Norichan

D= Hopefully, soon, maybe... the ultimate goal is a 5g bachelor pad for the King, a 10g sorority/harem, and a 16g 'koi pond' (substituting koi for gold-colored platys). When this goal is met, I shall post pictures. Until then I will stare in envy and admiration at everyone else's fish rooms. <3


----------



## bettaboyshiva

Oldfishlady nice tanks !!  planted always look nice


----------



## Sweeda88

I have 4 fish tanks in my bedroom, but I don't have a camera. Annabelle's tank is currently in my parent's room.


----------



## Abby

DAMN OFL thats a lotta tanks 

CURRENTLY i have two tanks in the bedroom all males, theres a 6 bay with 5 males in it and my 8 bay now a ten bay holding ten men all divided up.

in the spare room now called a pc/rc/fish is my 2foot lady land and mr's reef tank. in a few weeks i will set up two 5 gals divided by 3 (1.5gal each yes small but will be filtered heated and under LED's) to house the 5 men in the 6 bay nd i may be buying the 6 bay off the guy im borrowing off.


----------



## mjoy79

I have 3 tanks on the bar between my kitchen and living room and 1 in my bathroom.
Here's my FRIENDS guys (Chandler, Ross & Joey)









and here's Justin Furstenfeld in his awesome new rocker tank. He lives in my bathroom - until I can move him closer to the others. lol


----------



## YoshesMom

*Hahaha I think I win*

Well ok yall asked for it !!
Picture one..The goldfish on the left and 6 betta female on the right
Picture two Plum,lucky,Sinatra,Sian,Sherbert and henry
Picture three Stanley,Raiden and cloud
Picture four this is one whole wall of my room from left to right 
Orion,Yang,Ryu,Emmy,Yin,Kano,Mango,Kabal,Stryker,Alistair and some more girls in the 5 gallon and thats the edge of my 55 gallon at the right corner
Picture 5 Iago,Rhet and silver
Picture 6 Rainbow,Mr green,peaches,yoshe,choo,Suki,Sapphire,prince,pongo and melano


----------



## Abby

GOSH Rachael how long does waterchanges and tank maintence take?

HOW long does FEEDING your TRIBE take?


----------



## Pitluvs

I wanna live at rachael's or ofl's house 

I have 3 in my living room now, 1 in kitchen and 1 in bedroom. Nothing much! I hope to have two in my bedroom SOON... this 45g is taking for ev er!


----------



## YoshesMom

feeding only takes about 2 minutes water changes about 3 hours


----------



## MaggieLynn

:shock: holy fish! and my mom thinks im nuts! I envy you rachel, not the water changing part lol just the number of fish :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Abby

LOL exactly how much water do u make up for the change and how long do you let it "age" or the chemicals settle before you change it, do u re-acclimate the fishes or just add the water Rachael? sorry im just curious cause thats a lot of tanks

more questions:
how many have heaters lights and filters 
did ur electricity bill go through the roof?


----------



## YoshesMom

I don't age the water I pick up and carry every tank into my bathroom cup up the betta do a hundred percent change gravel rinse and wipe down refill add conditioner and float the betta for the time it takes me to do the next tank so I always have one floating and one in the process when there done floating I take them back and bring in the next only my 5 and ten gallons have heaters and instead of each having an individual light groups of them share one large light so for the 6 on my dresser they have one lamp


----------



## copperarabian

lol since everyone is posting pics of their tanks here's my 15g and 48g C:










lol, this one is in need of a make over XD


----------



## Abby

i like ur idea but i would go mad! i use ro water so i have a special filter system my bf bought for his reef tank, means i dont need to mess about with chemicals and such, but it means i set a 20liter bucket to fill it takes roughly 40 minutes and while thats filling im removing water from tanks and cupping necessary fish scrubbing glass and siphoning gravel when the waters ready i usually set another bucket to fill while im working at adding fresh water back into tanks and acclimatising fish. my three tanks are all filtered heated and lit so when i get paid i need to go to hardware and buy divider mesh and frames to divide my 5 gals up, by then my new filter would have seeded in and i can take the two filters out leaving the new one in, do a 30-40 % water change on the 2 foot (18.5gal) use half in 5gal and half in the other to boost start them, and sset them up for my 5 boys and then ill be able to fit 7 more males


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some old shots of around 95% of my fish tanks. At the moment I've got an empty 100 gallon tank sitting on my floor I intend on dividing up into 14 sections for my males, and I've been working on getting every other tank cycled since water changes are a drag. 




























Water changes/maintenance take a couple of hours every few days and feeding takes about half an hour since I have a few really shy wild bettas.

Our electricity bill ballooned up to $600 for the last quarter but I pay it so mum doesn't mind as much. I'm hoping with my barracks to go from 23 tanks down to 14 or so instead. 

I will try and get some updated shots up once I clean everything up.


----------



## Abby

oh wow hate your electricty bill! ours went right up but thats not just tanks >.> thats a whole house lol


----------



## Pitluvs

I'd like to post mine too, although not all in one room! I have a Bearded Dragon in my living room and a rat cage. If I didn't have them, I would have all my tanks in my room lol I have small kids too that like to do what Mommies does (change water, feed fish etc)

My 29g









My 10g









My 5g 









Ben's 3g









Hughie's 0.8g









Ben's QT tank, this is when Venom came home in it 









And just for fun, my Monster Rat Cage


----------



## Abby

awww i want a new rat, ive had many rats i once had a rat who had 20 yes twenty babies in one litter all survived .... till they became lunch for our snake


----------



## Pitluvs

Yeah, thanks for that visual... :roll:


----------



## Abby

thats the reason we kept rats but i had my pets.
benny was 8 when he passed on
elvis & moose were 3ish
TC was almost 5 she was put down with a tumor
but i also kept and bred mice too, keep my breeder/pets and inreturn they paid their way by feeding the snake horrible i know but when ur on a farm if its not bringing something to use then its not earning its keep it cant stay


----------



## Pitluvs

I've grown up on dairy farms, raised horses/cows/chickens so I know how it gose. I'm not getting into this with you but there is a difference with livestock and domestic animals. Thank. You. Very. Much.


----------



## Abby

im just going to say one thing. If you choose to keep an animal you need to keep its food source, you can buy it already deceased and frozen or you can breed and give live food which is more beneficial to your pet.


----------



## bettalover2033

Pitluvs said:


> Not here! I have two Betta tanks and a 5g tropical in my living room, a 29g in my kitchen and a 10g in my bedroom  I like to keep the fish out in the open



How is it possible to have a 29 gallon fish tank in the kitchen? Lol. Let a lone it being a fish tank in a kitchen.:lol:

-BL2033


----------



## Pitluvs

bettalover2033 said:


> How is it possible to have a 29 gallon fish tank in the kitchen? Lol. Let a lone it being a fish tank in a kitchen.:lol:
> 
> -BL2033


I have limited plugs, no room in my living room and the basement has the playroom in it. I was limited hehe The 45g is going in our bedroom! The living room has a sectional sofa, tv stand, computer desk, bearded dragon cage/stand and coffee table. The big hallway has my rats and freezer. No other places for the tank! Sooo it's in my kitchen between my door and the pantry (old house layout). It's out of the way for the most part and people love to sit at my kitchen table and watch the fish 

See if I have a bigger picture....
When I first got it!


----------



## Jessabell

Wow, I love everybody's tanks! And Rachael? OMG! lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady

The beauty of the NPT or natural planted tanks......properly setup and once they are mature....you don't have to make water changes or use filter on them.......On the big tanks I make maybe 3-4 water changes a year at best...smaller the tank the more water changes...but even at that...they are limited to maybe monthly

These are as close to a complete ecosystem as you can get in a glass box....but they are still closed systems.....so they do need some tending....I top off the water weekly, trim plants, re-plant plants....no real algae problems....my biggest problem with them is the massive plant growth....lol.....

These are not setup for everyone...but I love them and they work great for me......I had to find a way to stay in the hobby due to my physical limitation after I got sick many years ago....and the NPT fit the bill........

The plants work as the filter-the livestock as the ferts and other things...low light, low tech, low cost=lots of fun....lol......I don't use any added ferts or CO2....and the impact on my electric bill is really limited too......it cost me about $200.00 extra a year or about 9-10 dollars a month more......


----------



## copperarabian

Oldfishlady said:


> The beauty of the NPT or natural planted tanks......properly setup and once they are mature....you don't have to make water changes or use filter on them.......On the big tanks I make maybe 3-4 water changes a year at best...smaller the tank the more water changes...but even at that...they are limited to maybe monthly
> 
> These are as close to a complete ecosystem as you can get in a glass box....but they are still closed systems.....so they do need some tending....I top off the water weekly, trim plants, re-plant plants....no real algae problems....my biggest problem with them is the massive plant growth....lol.....
> 
> These are not setup for everyone...but I love them and they work great for me......I had to find a way to stay in the hobby due to my physical limitation after I got sick many years ago....and the NPT fit the bill........
> 
> The plants work as the filter-the livestock as the ferts and other things...low light, low tech, low cost=lots of fun....lol......I don't use any added ferts or CO2....and the impact on my electric bill is really limited too......it cost me about $200.00 extra a year or about 9-10 dollars a month more......


One of my older friends used to breed discus and she never did water changes and had beautiful crystal clear tanks


----------



## Jessabell

Wow, this thread is becoming popular C:


----------



## Jessabell

*lol*

Bump.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tikibirds, I love the pokemon in the backround



my innerchild :-D

Here is a more recent one. Some decrotations have changed and the 10 Gallon is now divided. There are 3 more on my desk.


----------



## Jessabell

I love pokemon xD Lol, that's A LOT of tanks xD


----------



## YoshesMom

more my little pony then pokemon


----------



## Jessabell

Lol, yeah.


----------



## smellsfishie

Oldfishlady said:


> The beauty of the NPT or natural planted tanks......properly setup and once they are mature....you don't have to make water changes or use filter on them.......On the big tanks I make maybe 3-4 water changes a year at best...smaller the tank the more water changes...but even at that...they are limited to maybe monthly
> 
> These are as close to a complete ecosystem as you can get in a glass box....but they are still closed systems.....so they do need some tending....I top off the water weekly, trim plants, re-plant plants....no real algae problems....my biggest problem with them is the massive plant growth....lol.....
> 
> These are not setup for everyone...but I love them and they work great for me......I had to find a way to stay in the hobby due to my physical limitation after I got sick many years ago....and the NPT fit the bill........
> 
> The plants work as the filter-the livestock as the ferts and other things...low light, low tech, low cost=lots of fun....lol......I don't use any added ferts or CO2....and the impact on my electric bill is really limited too......it cost me about $200.00 extra a year or about 9-10 dollars a month more......


How long does it take for a NPT to mature? I've had my planted tank going for a few months now. It's 28 gallons, and only has live plants, driftwood, 2 lava rocks, and 1 other kind of rock that I am unsure what it is. The gravel is plant gravel... The water parameters have always tested great. I have 9 female bettas, 1 bristlenose pleco, 1 panda cory, and 3 threadfin rainbows. The bulb is a 10,000k... I have added flourish a couple times.


----------



## YoshesMom

Fishie just a heads up your panda would like to have a buddy cories like to have aleast one other of there type panda with panda emeralds with emeralds and so on


----------



## smellsfishie

Yes, thank you, I know.


----------



## metalbetta

I just finished consolidating all of my tanks to a few across a wall in my new basement bedroom. One 10 gallon, one 5 gallon, one 3 gallon, two 2.5's, and one 1 gallon. I'll have pictures up soon!


----------



## rogue619

A 12, two 10's, and a 5 in my bedroom. A 3 next to my computer and a 2 in the kitchen.


----------



## Jessabell

Lol take a picture!


----------



## maggiegator

some of you guys have such awesome set-ups! my parents would shoot me if I had that many tanks. x.x


----------



## neonqueencobra

MaggieLynn said:


> Ok so In the pic of all 3 the top tank is Fred you can see he is the little dark blob on the bottom sleeping he is in a 5 gal under him are my Girls in a 10 gal and then on the little table is Hercules in a temporary 1.5 gal and then the single tank is Norbert who is across the room on my dresser, I still need to find a spot for my new 3 gal.


 
I have the same little pink and multicolored cave in Drake's tank


----------



## neonqueencobra

I dont have pictures and Im currently trying to figure up a way to divide my 10 gallon so I can go from Sororiity to Female apartments


----------



## hodgepodgen

I have one in my kitchen, two in my computer room and... 10 in my room? lol


----------



## cajunamy

I'm working on putting all my tanks in one room/area - pics when I'm done. This won't include my jarred babies though, they need to stay where they are or their water doesn't stay warm enough


----------



## neonqueencobra

This is the girls,

Ten gallon (divided into thirds), Left Kisa, Middle Veda, Right Cora

Black topped, Pari

White topped tank (divided into 2), Left Tania, Right Ella


----------



## neonqueencobra

Lol it went sideways


----------



## FireKidomaru

I'm gonna have to post Pics. Once I get around to taking them but I have all 10 fish in my room  Lolz plus two African dwarf frogs


----------



## Jessabell

okay lol


----------



## neonqueencobra

Lets try this again

The Females (Picture 1) 

10 Gallon is divided into three sections, Left Kisa, Middle Veda, Right Cora

Black topped 1 gallon is not divided, Pari lives in it

White topped 1 gallon is divided into 2 sections, Left Tania, Right Ella

The Boys (picture 2)

2.5 Gallong divided into 2 sections, Left Ace, Right Drake


----------



## bettalover2033

I love everybody's set ups!

-BL2033


----------



## neonqueencobra

So Do I, I need another 5 gallon though so I can starts breeding, I want to get Drake and Pari together before either of them lose their purples. . . . . . .


----------



## bettalover2033

@neonqueencobra: Just because a fish loses color, it doesnt mean it will never produce fish of the same color. Color is in the fish's genes and could never be taken out of their gene pool.

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

I will hopefully be able to show of my room(s) of tanks soon (4 in my room, 1 in my parents', one in the living room) soon. I MAY be ordering a camera on Friday!!!! YAY!


----------



## Pewmew

fish fish everywhere. my mom came visit and she was like whaa!!! WHY!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! I would be the same way times 10 lol.

-BL2033


----------



## BlueEyes

I can't tell if you guys are amazing or undeniably and completely insane. 

My mom would murder me, bring me back to life, kill me again, and feed me to my fish.


----------



## HD25

I only have one betta...

But I have just over 35 of these...




























:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

HD25 said:


> I only have one betta...
> 
> But I have just over 35 of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-D



They are so COOL! I would love to have them! My mom would FREAK but i would love to get into having them and such. So do you hold them? I hear they are gentle for sometime, but then again i know NOTHING about them.


----------



## mjoy79

thats creepy!!:shock: spiders freak me out


----------



## Sweeda88

mjoy79 said:


> thats creepy!!:shock: Spiders freak me out


ditto!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

That's not creepy! Its amazing! It seems so cool! I want one now.

I want a black one though.

-BL2033


----------



## Amanda4101

:O AMY Oh my lord. I'm jealous! 

I only have 1 betta right now. I'm going to worry about keeping him alive since he is my first fish. and my first pet just for me. 

Then I shall buy more


----------



## Pitluvs

HD25 said:


> I only have one betta...
> 
> But I have just over 35 of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-D


And you can keep every single one of those! *freaks and runs away* 



BlueEyes said:


> I can't tell if you guys are amazing or undeniably and completely insane.
> 
> My mom would murder me, bring me back to life, kill me again, and feed me to my fish.


This is funny actually. My Mom is an animal person, but wonders WHY I bother with fish. My Mother In Law is NOT an animal person, but loves my tanks. My Mother In Law saw Twitch in the 0.8g and hit me while saying "And why doesn't this boy have a nice flashy tank like the others!!!" haha I had to explain quarantine. My Mom on the other hand, lost it on me because I have 3 Bettas and the 29g (she can't see the other tropical tanks hehe) and left when I told her I was adopting another male LOL What can ya do?


----------



## mookeeful

YoshesMom said:


> Well ok yall asked for it !!
> Picture one..The goldfish on the left and 6 betta female on the right
> Picture two Plum,lucky,Sinatra,Sian,Sherbert and henry
> Picture three Stanley,Raiden and cloud
> Picture four this is one whole wall of my room from left to right
> Orion,Yang,Ryu,Emmy,Yin,Kano,Mango,Kabal,Stryker,Alistair and some more girls in the 5 gallon and thats the edge of my 55 gallon at the right corner
> Picture 5 Iago,Rhet and silver
> Picture 6 Rainbow,Mr green,peaches,yoshe,choo,Suki,Sapphire,prince,pongo and melano


Hey, by chance do you do rescue bettas? I think I saw your post on craigslist!!!


----------



## Abby

LOL blue eyes! my bfs getting to the point of no more lol.

The two tanks im re-starting ( not sure if thats the right word) 
will be divided by three will either stay in the bedroom or go on the shelf in the fish stand, then i have room either in the bedroom or on the fish shelf depending where the two 5 gals go, and then im going to sydney in 10 weeks with the intention of looking at more fish HAHAHAHA

see my sig for current fish


----------



## Bettawolf19

I have...
3-10 gals
1-20 gal high
2-5 gals (ones a hex)
2-3 gal kritter keeprs.

so in total 8? granted one of the 10 gal isn't set up yet. Gonna wait for a another week or so.


----------



## Jessabell

Bump.


----------



## smellsfishie

bump back! boom! 
uhh.................


----------



## bettaboyshiva

a planted tank i set up...not the best ..but i tried ...i found the drift wood on the beach i belive its mangrove rooot.


----------



## bettalover2033

bettaboyshiva said:


> a planted tank i set up...not the best ..but i tried ...i found the drift wood on the beach i belive its mangrove rooot.



I REALLY want angel fish so bad!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

the female layed on the sword today...but the other guys came and ate the clutch of eggs :/


----------



## animallover4lyfe

here is my room....bet none of you can top this  lol

1st pic is my betta wall, contains 1 gallon cubes x 12

everything else is various sized tanks from 1.5 gallons and up


----------



## Sweeda88

The cubes could use some plants! I'd think your fish would be much happier. Petco sell small Betta plants that would be perfect!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

oh sorry the 2nd pic is old, my betta wall is actuallly diff, same as 1st pic.

also 3rd pic has 3 divided parts only, 5 was too much bettas didnt do well with only 1 water change a week so i downsized to 3 compartments!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

thanks! unforunately tho i dont have petco herre i wish  I will have to shop for some SILK small plants, hard to find!!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Holy cheesecake that is a lot of tanks c:


----------



## animallover4lyfe

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Holy cheesecake that is a lot of tanks c:


yup i have 11 tanks in my room plus the square 1 gal tanks, and i have 4 tanks in my washroom hahah! 
one 5 gallon, one 2 gallon, one approx 6-7 gallon and one 2.5 gallon LOL


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Just wow. I'm working hard to keep to only one tank. I used to have three but with my schedule it's just easier for one ha ha .

At the moment I'm ordering a custom plexiglass divider for a 29 gallon tank just so I can keep the amount down ha ha


----------



## animallover4lyfe

hahaha yeah. it is a lot of work, but so worth it, they make me so happy


----------



## Jessabell

Animallover4lyfe, amazing!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

As long as it makes you happy and you can take care of them then all the more power to you


----------



## mookeeful

Here are our tanks


----------



## BetterBetta

I'm sort of a newbie, so I've got limited tanks

Ten Gallon-Male Halfmoon butterfly-Charlie, and one sunset wag platy (George), one von rio orange flame tetra (Ron), One cardinal tetra (Lily), and two pristella tetras (Sirius and Dobby)
1.5 Gallon-Veiltale female betta-Lulu
Also, not betta tank, but for fun- 70 gallon- Two Orange parrotfish (Lolli and Pop), One spotted catfish (Dotty), one snook (Tom Riddle), two lake cichlid (John and Gremling), and one Jack Dempsey (Jack).


----------



## Pitluvs

I have 3 in my living room, 2 in my bedroom and 1 big one in the kitchen lol If my bedroom was clean and bigger, I'd have more in there. Only two plugs though


----------



## mookeeful

Pitluvs said:


> I have 3 in my living room, 2 in my bedroom and 1 big one in the kitchen lol If my bedroom was clean and bigger, I'd have more in there. Only two plugs though


I hear that!!! The hubby & I were just trying to figure out how we could fit more tanks in tonight, lol!!! We are plug & space limited as well. We have space in the kitchen, but the plug is kinda inconsistent & we aren't in there much, which is why we moved the boys to the only open spot in the living room. Plus, we have to consider the spaces our cat can access, hehe.


----------



## DarkMoon17

OFL your tanks are amazing! How long does it take for a NPT to mature anyway? 

I would love to do fewer water changes... I'm just glad we have well water!

(2)10 gal betta stables








20 gal betta stable, 5 gal hospital tank, 10gal w/ jarred fry, 10 gal spawning tank








30 gal grow out








55gal tropical, waiting for the plants to grow! The betta girls love this tank 








55gal Indian Mudskippers tank (SO CUTE)








75 gal tropical tank (video)
http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c248/killerkuma/?action=view&current=P2040147.mp4
20 gal hex








30 gal goldfish 








And the lizards!!! <3







Deimos-poor girl, i woke her up for the photo. She's got sleepy eyes :O


----------



## Pitluvs

Oh Oh Oh I want your beardie!!

I have FOUR tanks in my living room, I forgot my Beardies 45g LOL

Love all your tanks.. I wanted a beadie tank like yours but ended up using the 45g instead. How did you build yours??


----------



## BlueEyes

The last one looks so cute holding onto your hand like that!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well i suppose i will add my tanks to the thread XD

Ten gallon: Mongkut, Blackbeard, Tybalt and Judas... Being treated for ich. 









Desk tanks: 2.5 gallon with Kisses, and ten gallon with Pollux, Spot, Midas, and Thaddeus... this is directly after a water change, so it still looks a bit foggy... 









Eight gallon: Twitch, Eenie, Meenie, Minee, and Moee the khuli loaches, as well as Gary the snail.









Hee hee, i need more surfaces to put tanks! I am confined to my bedroom only...XD


----------



## DanielaMarie

animallover4lyfe said:


> here is my room....bet none of you can top this  lol
> 
> 1st pic is my betta wall, contains 1 gallon cubes x 12
> 
> everything else is various sized tanks from 1.5 gallons and up


How do you keep your bettas on your wall from flairing constantly?


----------



## hmckin20

i'm so glad i'm not alone. xD


i have six ten gallons, a 20 gal, a 5 gal, a 2.5 gal, and two two gallons. about 27 fish in all. xD


----------



## pinkcupid765

I have two tanks so far. A filtered 1gal. And a filtered 1.5gal. Soon i'll get one of those huge biorbs and get 6 females


----------



## bettarainbow

Well, i think it's my turn to show you my betta room. Unlike most of you, i have so many betta that if i buy them each tank of different size, then gravel, decorations, plants, light, pfffffff, i will be broke and i will end up having betta all over my parents house and that's a bad idea. 
My dad use to have an extra room that he was stocking all his customers files, now that it is all stock in his computer hard drive, that room is mine. He even told me to use it like the way i want. So, i took all his stuffs out and i set up some shelves so i can put all my betta tanks next to each other. 
I also add a camera in that room, just in case. You never know.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter

I only have one betta of my own, Ifrit, but I do have some other tanks. Five, all in my room. 

First pic is my stack of three 10 gallons, to the right is my new 40 gallon which is not stocked yet.

Second, just a pic of my 10 gallons

Last, picture of little Ifrit in his 1 gallon on my dream stand.


----------



## ilovebunnies

@ OddballFishCoveter: Is that the map from Golden Sun Dark Dawn?! Nice tanks by the way


----------



## hufflepuffyfish

*this thread is really amazing...  i've never seen so many tanks....
but it's sorta made me realize i dont want to have than many tanks. =p ... it already takes me many many hours to fully finish cleaning 3 =p*


----------



## alysalouise

I have 12 I do believe in my bedroom


----------



## DanielaMarie

bettarainbow said:


> Well, i think it's my turn to show you my betta room. Unlike most of you, i have so many betta that if i buy them each tank of different size, then gravel, decorations, plants, light, pfffffff, i will be broke and i will end up having betta all over my parents house and that's a bad idea.
> My dad use to have an extra room that he was stocking all his customers files, now that it is all stock in his computer hard drive, that room is mine. He even told me to use it like the way i want. So, i took all his stuffs out and i set up some shelves so i can put all my betta tanks next to each other.
> I also add a camera in that room, just in case. You never know.


Nice setup. How do you keep your bettas from constatly flairing at each other?


----------



## Bambi

I don't have a betta room, but i have a wall and soon to be another wall. xD
On the wall i have currently are 6 shelves, each shelf has 4-5 containers of varying size(1gallon to 2.5 gallons).
*I keep slips of paper between each so they can't see each other unless i need them to.
Then between the shelves is an area we used to keep our TV, but it now holds a ten gallon spawning tank (to be upgraded to a 20 gallon soon).


----------



## Pitluvs

Pitluvs said:


> Oh Oh Oh I want your beardie!!
> 
> I have FOUR tanks in my living room, I forgot my Beardies 45g LOL
> 
> Love all your tanks.. I wanted a beadie tank like yours but ended up using the 45g instead. How did you build yours??


I now have 6 tanks in my living room LOL 3 on the desk, 2 on a table and Monsters tank. 2 in my bedroom and 1 in the kitchen still. I want more tanks.


----------



## Pewmew

bettarainbow said:


> Well, i think it's my turn to show you my betta room. Unlike most of you, i have so many betta that if i buy them each tank of different size, then gravel, decorations, plants, light, pfffffff, i will be broke and i will end up having betta all over my parents house and that's a bad idea.
> My dad use to have an extra room that he was stocking all his customers files, now that it is all stock in his computer hard drive, that room is mine. He even told me to use it like the way i want. So, i took all his stuffs out and i set up some shelves so i can put all my betta tanks next to each other.
> I also add a camera in that room, just in case. You never know.


Looks awesome! Quick question, do you build your own betta tanks or did you buy them?


----------



## OddballFishCoveter

ilovebunnies said:


> @ OddballFishCoveter: Is that the map from Golden Sun Dark Dawn?! Nice tanks by the way


Actually, that map is from Deltora Quest, a series of popular young teen books that I got from a subscription some years ago. I still reread those books from time to time.


----------



## fishy friend2

6 tanks in my room 5 of them have Betta fish as the only fish in there and the other one has minnows and goldfish


----------



## ilovebunnies

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Actually, that map is from Deltora Quest, a series of popular young teen books that I got from a subscription some years ago. I still reread those books from time to time.


Nice!


----------



## bettarainbow

Pewmew said:


> Looks awesome! Quick question, do you build your own betta tanks or did you buy them?


Well, yes and no. I mean, i knew what i want for the size of the tank so i brought the dimensions to a store who was specialized in glass and plastic near my place. He ordered them and he showed me how to put them together. First i wanted all my tank custom made but the store manager told me that was too expensive. I told him i don't know how to glue those tanks, he said he will help me out. So, we glue and put all the tanks together.
I have close to 100 and i have 2 of 10g, 3 of 5g and 3 of 55g and if i have a lot of betta fry, i will put them in small cups.


----------



## bettarainbow

DanielaMarie said:


> Nice setup. How do you keep your bettas from constatly flairing at each other?



If you take a closer look at my tanks, there is a little space between them, i always put a divider so they wont flare at each other.
The only time i will let them seen each other like this will be just before i feed them. You know that to keep your betta healthy and active, you need to let them see each other at least once a day for few minutes. 
When i have visitors or friends come over, i will also take the dividers out and let them flare at each other.


----------



## hmckin20

here's my room and tanks.
ignore the messiness, i'm in the middle of moving my stuff around so my tanks will be less cluttered.
ALSO, no one gets to laugh at my lack of lids. :C THEY'RE SO EXPENSIVE. but i'm working on them











My two ten gals and 2gal, containing Hippie, Shasta, Bangle / Viper, Jericho, Navajo / little girl Marie.










My two girl tanks, with Demi, Peach, Orlando / Florence, Roxanne, Charlotte and my one guy tank, with Flair, Caspian and Pierce.










my new 20 gal with five halfmoon adolescents (Flamenco and four unnamed guys) and my rescue tank with Soldier and Harvey. Harvey has some fin rot issues.. that's why its green.










my bookshelf with two shelves dedicated to QT tanks for sick, new and baby bettas. so far I only have my new orange dalmation and a little girl, Josie, up there. a heater is in front of it, so they get proper temps without tank heaters. 











my desk that i recently managed to clear off.. except for two rescues, Gabriel and Cosmo, that need to be moved to the bookshelf. no one is in the 2.5 gallon right now, I just haven't emptied it out yet. 










last but not least is the 5 gal with goliath in it. he needed a bunch of space for himself, since he's a growing giant.


----------



## ArcticRain

After reading every single post on this thread I realized something.... You people are crazy! But in a good way!! I have one 2.5 in my living room and that's it. You guys have rooms full of healthy and well cared for Bettas. You spend hours doing water changes and you make sure each and every Betta has a place in your heart. I just hope one day I can be as dedicated as you guys and have rooms full of happy little fishys!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

I dont think anyone can top my room......

first Ill start with the hallway, 1st pic

2nd pic is my washroom. far left tank is where my blind/popeye halfmoon is, poor little guy.

3rd pic and so on are of my bedroom. different sized tanks everywhere lol​


----------



## animallover4lyfe

haha sorry i just realized i posted twice!!! oh well these pics are actually from today so this is what it looks like!


----------



## Bettawolf19

I love those mini square tanks on the shelves. Where did you get them?


----------



## animallover4lyfe

I actually got them made for me like 3-4 hours away from my house lol. so worth it though it was like $60 for 12 of them I cant remember exactly the cost. but anyways i got costs for around here and it was like 500$+ crazy!


----------



## Bettawolf19

Ah nice nice!


----------



## Micho

._______. I just have one tank.

I am so, oh, very jealous of all of you.

ALL OF YOU. >: LET ME HAVE YOUR TANKS.


----------



## Jessabell

*Omg lol*

I created this thread and I never thought it would come back up again xD lmao. Nice tanks everybody!


----------



## QueenBetta383

Is it a bad thing that I have 9 tanks in my room? Haha.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I wish i could have more betta fish then i do now, But my room is devoted to my two betta fish. ^^


----------



## Ritingyou

Wow everyone has such beautiful tanks.. 

I currently have 1 60 gallon 2 ten gallons and 3 small 1.5 gallons.. Thats what I have now.. here is what im adding XD I'm also adding 2 more 10 gallon tanks I jsut found in my back yard.. one empty one filled with dirt (dont ask why.. lol) Then I am also clearning my 7 ft shelf completely off (except for one small section) and going to have betta fry on there  All tanks except the 60 gallon are betta tanks. Will have pics of what I have running already tomorrow since I have to clean them! (its 11:41pm right now, no way am I cleaning tonight lol!)

My bf said I cant have more because we will run out of room for decorations when we move into an apartment together.. lol I already told him when we get a house were getting my 180 gallon aquarium built into the wall XD


----------



## Bettawolf19

QueenBetta383 said:


> Is it a bad thing that I have 9 tanks in my room? Haha.


Nah I have the same number


----------



## Sweeda88

I have 4 in my room currently. Here they are. Blush and Tinkerbell's tank, Data's Tank, Sequin's Tank, and the divided 10 gallon. I have since added another cave to Sequin's tank, but I haven't taken a picture yet. I also have the Platy tank, but that's not in my room, so it doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## cajunamy

I need to get new pics of my setups - I've moved things around since my last pics (in their own thread)










I have a 37 gal in my living room as well, and will soon have a 5 gallon running in there also. the large 55 gallon you can see is my sorority.


----------



## roadplug

I have two rooms full of tanks and a 50 gal in the family room. I got the fever baaaad!


----------

